# [compilation de noyaut]que fais-je au juste ?(résolu)

## Napoleon

Bonjour,

j'ai fini une première installation de gentoo mais me suis rendu compte que j'avais oublié d'ajouter le support pour ma carte réseau. je fais donc, un petit :

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig
```

Ajoute en dure le support pour ma carte réseau, puis un petit :

```
make && make modules_install
```

Ce que je n'ai pas bien compris, en revanche, c'est si menuconfig, garde en mémoire la configuration du dernier noyau utilisé, et si, dans ce cas, le noyaut que je viens de compilé as exactement tous les supports que j'avais choisis pour le précédent en plus du support de la carte mère que j'ai ajouté et seulement ceux-là.

Merci de vos éclaircissement.

À bientôt,

P.S : Affin d'éviter de poser des questions dont la réponse est surement écrite quelque part, j'aurais souhaité savoir comment faire, à l'avenir, pour trouver par moi même de telles réponses, merci encore.Last edited by Napoleon on Mon Nov 29, 2010 3:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

C'est à ça que sert le fichier .config dans le répertoire du noyau. Si tu fais attention, tu verras que si tu refais un menuconfig, tu va retrouver activées les options que tu venais d'ajouter.

----------

## Napoleon

Merci Poussin.

----------

